# Fischbesatz?



## torsten80 (29. Mai 2007)

Hallo, 

das Thema über den Besatz von kleineren Teichen wurde ja hier schon oft diskutiert, aber ich weiss noch nicht so recht weiter. 

Habe meinen Teich vor ca. 6 Wochen komplett erneuert und dank der vielen Tipps, die ich im voraus hier bekommen konnte, auch viel richtig gemacht(denk ich  ) 

Hab jede Menge Pflanzen eingesetzt, auch viele Starkzehrer(3 __ Rohrkolben-Arten, viel gelbe __ Iris, __ Binsen...) dazu viele UW-Pflanzen alle Pflanzen sind mittlerweile gut angewachsen und schieben fleißig frisches Grün in Richtung Sonne. 

Die größte Überraschung war für mich jedoch das Teichwasser: dieses war zunächst leicht trüb, wurde jedoch von Tag zu Tag klarer und ist seit einigen Wochen wirklich glasklar... Sichttiefe bis zum Grund(ca. 1,10m), das hatte ich wirklich nicht erwartet... kannte bisher(auch dank __ Goldfisch-Besatz) nur Sichttiefen um die 20cm :? 

Mittlerweile tummelt sich auch so einiges an Kleingetier herum, wovon die größten Bewohner Wasserkäfer, __ Rückenschwimmer und Grasfrösche sind. Nun würde ich ehrlich gesagt aber auch wirklich gerne Fische beobachten, denn das ist doch wirklich mit das interessanteste an einem Teich. Daher würde ich gerne einen kleinen Scharm kleiner Fische einsetzen, was meiner Meinung nach von der Bepflanzung und vom Volumen her auch funktionieren müsste.

Und da hätten wir dann die wiederkehrende Frage nach dem "Was einsetzen"... wollte mich zunächst an __ Moderlieschen halten, doch der Vermehrungsdrang dieser Tierchen hat mich wieder davon abgebracht... ich würde natürlich gerne weiter so klares Wasser nur durch die Filterung der Pflanzen behalten und mir nicht in 2 Jahren den Kopf darüber zerbrechen, wie ich hunderte Moderlieschen abfischen soll.... das gleiche Problem sehe ich bei Goldfischen(aus eigener schlechter Erfahrung) und Stichlingen...

Bitterlinge wären dann natürlich eine naheliegende Wahl, doch weiss ich nicht, ob ich ohne Muschel eine im weitesten Sinne "artgerechte" Haltung gewährleisten kann.... und __ Muscheln sind ja wieder ein Thema für sich... könnte sich(wirklich nur EINE! Muschel) in so klarem Wasser ernähren? Ausserdem habe ich nur auf der Pflanzterasse(ca. 10cm Wasserstand) Substrat(lehm-sand) im Teich, ansonsten nur Pflanzgefäße mit etwas Substrat und Folie bzw. einhängende Ufermatte... 

Und wo ich schon mal dabei bin, kam mir der Gedanke, evtl. nur ein Exemplar verschiedener Arten einzusetzen, also z.b. Stichling, __ Bitterling, Moderlieschen, __ Elritze, Goldfisch einzusetzen, in der Hoffnung, dass diese einen Arten-übergreifenden Schwarm bilden?   Ok, das war nur eine(ziemlich verrückte) Überlegung, da sie vermutlich jeder für sich irgendwo verschreckt herumdümpeln würden(sind ja alles Schwarmfische....


Tja, wie ihr seht, bin ich wirklich ratlos.... vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja Anregungen geben, die meine Entscheidung erleichtern. 
(aktuelle Bilder hab ich derzeit leider nicht... kommen aber demnächst!)

Schonmal Danke,  
Torsten


----------



## torsten80 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischbesatz?*

Niemand Lust, was zu berichten über seine Erfahrungen mit Bitterlingen, __ Muscheln, Moderlieschenvermehrung usw.?  

Gruß, 
Torsten


----------



## Annett (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischbesatz?*

Hallo Thorsten,

ich habe keine persönlichen Erfahrungen mit den von Dir erwähnten Arten. 
Ausnahme __ Goldfisch.. und die sind wirklich schlimm bis unmöglich, was die Vermehrung angeht.
Ein gemischter Schwarm ist sicher nicht als artgerecht zu bezeichnen.

Aber wir haben hier ja noch Halter der vers. Arten... vielleicht fällt denen noch was passendes ein.


----------



## Bärbel (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischbesatz?*

Hallo Thorsten,
aus eigener, leidvoller Erfahrung kann ich Dir nur raten: KEINE __ Stichlinge... jetzt haben wir endlich den __ Hecht draußen (dachten, er hätte in dem gut halben Jahr aufgeräumt) und was schwimmt jetzt wieder munter rum? Jede Menge Stichlinge!!!
Grüßchen
Bärbel


----------



## Mühle (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischbesatz?*

Hallo Torsten,

nur einer von jeder Art, weiß nicht  .

Ich habe bisher immer 2 bis 4 oder mehr von einer Art gekauft, einfach weil ich dachte das gehört sich so und die Fische freuen sich über Artgenossen, genau wie ich  .

Moderlieschen kamen bei mir von ganz alleine in die Teiche, vielleicht durch die Vögel, keine Ahnung. Auch im Pflanzteich waren sofort Moderlieschen und diese können sich dort seit 2001 ungestört vermehren, aber tatsächlich ist  der Bestand ok geblieben, warum auch immer, ging alles von ganz alleine  .

Ich habe zur Kontrollierung der Bestände im Fischteich letztes Jahr 3 Barsche gekauft, die haben sich auf jeden Fall schon ordentlich vermehrt und die ganz kleinen Fische bleiben im erträglichen Rahmen.   

Bitterlinge hatte ich noch nicht.

Wie wäre es mit Nasen, die finde ich auch schön, die schwimmen so schön im Schwarm. 

Hier gibt es bestimmt noch mehr Meinungen, aber einer von jeder Sorte  , ich würde es nicht machen.

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## midnite (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischbesatz?*

Hallo Torsten,
mein Fischbesatz besteht aus Bitterlinge und Elritzen. Elritzen werden meist unterschätzt. sie sind tatsächlich eine der schönsten heimische Fische überhaupt und noch dazu ein Schwarmfisch. Nachteil ist, dass sie eine lebensdauer von nur 2-3 jahren haben. Von den 12 vor 2 Jahren eingesetzten Elritzen, habe ich noch 10, vermehrt haben sie sich nicht.
__ Bitterling sind nicht so farbfroh wie die Elritzen, aber durch iherem silberenen bauch, blitzen sie ab und zu mal aus der Tiefe was ja auch sehr schön anzusehen ist. Bittterling brauchen __ Muscheln um sich zu vermehren. Wenn sie sich nicht vermehren sollen, einfach keine Muscheln einsetzen. Meinemeinung nach ist das keine verstoss gegen die natürliche haltung oder?

Ich habe jetzt 3 Muscheln letzte Woche "versenkt", mal schauen :beeten:


----------



## Findling (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischbesatz?*

Hallo Torsten,

an Deiner Stelle würde ich nächstes Jahr einige (4-5) Fische der gleichen Art (welche ist eigentlich nur Deinem Geschmack überlassen) einsetzen. Meiner Überzeugung nach wird es nicht zu einem Überbesatz kommen, wenn die Fische konsequent   n i c h t   g e f ü t t e r t   werden. Ohne zusätzlichen Futtereintrag wird sich ein Gleichgewicht zwischen der Anzahl der Fische und dem Nahrungsangebot deines Teiches einstellen. Daher auch erst nächstes Jahr, damit von Anfang an ein entsprechendes Nahrungsangebot vorhanden ist.

Wenn Du jedoch die Fische unbedingt füttern möchtest, dann dürfte es auch vollkommen egal sein, welche Art sich unkontrolliert vermehrt und der Einsatz von Raubfischen zur Bestandsregulierung funktioniert m.M.n. auch überwiegend nur in der Theorie. 


Gruß
Manfred


----------



## torsten80 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischbesatz?*

Hallo, 
danke für eure Antworten! Ich beabsichtige natürlich nicht zu füttern und auch sonst nicht weiter in das Ökosystem des Teiches einzugreifen. Sollte sich alles, wie ihr auch schon gesagt habt, von alleine regeln. Von daher waren meine Bedenken bezüglich einer Massenvermehrung vielleicht auch etwas übertrieben. Vom Füttern, trübem Wasser und hunderten Goldfischen hab ich wirklich genug 

Auf __ Raubfische zur Bestandsregulierung möchte ich auch verzichten, einmal wegen dem Dauerstress für die Friedfische bei meiner Teichgröße und andererseits vermehren sich die Räuber dann ja auch wieder...

Ich denke, ich werde es dann nächstes Jahr mit 5-6 __ Moderlieschen oder Elritzen probieren, obwohl ich noch nicht weiss, wo man diese Arten bekommen kann. Hab bisher im Zoo-oder Baumarkt noch keine gesehen. 

Gruß, 
Torsten


----------



## jochen (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischbesatz?*

Hallo Torsten,

Ich würde sagen wenn du Substrat im Teich hättest, nimm Bitterlinge.

Ohne Substrat wird es den __ Muscheln bestimmt nicht gutgehen, und Bitterlinge ohne Muscheln halten ist für meine Begriffe wie Wurst ohne Brot. (blödes Beispiel... )

Elritzen die du so gerne hättest...

Würde ich dir abraten,

Elritzen wollen sauerstoffreiches Wasser mit einer Strömung, wäre für deinen Teich eigentlich ideal, leider hast du keine Pumpe am Teich.

Die __ Stichlinge die ich im Teich habe vermehrten sich im letzten Jahr wie die Karnickel, auch ohne Futter.

Ich denke am wohlsten werden sich __ Moderlieschen bei dir im Teich wohlfühlen.

Substrat in deinen Teich bringen, wäre übrigens auch gut für Bakterien die sich dann darin aufbauen, überlege dir doch ob du nicht nachträglich Substrat einbringst, dann ging es mit Bitterlingen prima in deinen Teich.

Um die gewünschten Elritzen zu halten könntest du dir eine kleine Strömungspumpe einbringen.

Ganz schön kompliziert den Fischis das Leben schön zu machen.

Also ich denke am leichtesten fährst du mit den Moderlieschen...

Hier noch zum Thema Bitterlinge sind nicht bunt... 

 

und Stichlinge sind auch bunt... 

 

leben beide in kleinen Gruppen bei mir im Teich, zusammen mit einer Horde sächsischen Goldis...


----------



## torsten80 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischbesatz?*

Hallo Jochen, 
ja, gar nicht so einfach mit den Fischen  Danke für deine Anregungen, die __ Moderlieschen sind momentan auch mein Favorit, auch wenn hier schon mehrfach von großer Vermehrungsfreude zu lesen war  

Ich würde nichts lieber tun, als Substrat einbringen, nur leider wurde mein Teich "unfachgerecht" vor ca. 10 jahren angelegt --> Modell "Bombentrichter mit paar Pflanzpötten"  Hab dann dieses Jahr etwas vergrößert und versucht zu verbessern z.B. ringsherum eine ca. 20cm Pflanzterasse angelegt, mehr war aus Platzgründen leider nicht drin. Die Teichwände sind trotzdem nach wie vor so steil, dass sich jegliches Substrat in kurzer Zeit an der tiefsten Stelle auf relativ kleinem Raum zusammen mit entstehendem schlick usw. sammeln würde. 

Daher denke ich leider, dass es nichts bringen würde bei mir... :? Wusste nicht, wie ich diese Baufehler im Nachhinein korrigieren sollte, ohne den Teich zu flach zu machen(Volumenverlust, Wassererwärmung). Hätte natürlich auch gern einen natürlichen Bodengrund und weniger schwarze Folie(vor allem, weil das Wasser so klar ist)  Problem ist einfach relativ kleiner Teich(3,5mx4m) und ziemlich tief(1,10m) für die Größe, daher die steilen Wände. 

Eventuell könnte man ja versuchen z.B. komplett mit Kunstrasen auszulegen und darauf versuchen Substrat(Sand o.ä.) aufzubringen, das dann nicht abrutscht.... aber solche Aktionen werden wohl in nächster Zeit nichts, da der Teich sich ja gerader erst wieder einpendelt...

Gruß, 
Torsten


----------



## Frank_E (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischbesatz?*



			
				Bärbel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Thorsten,
> aus eigener, leidvoller Erfahrung kann ich Dir nur raten: KEINE __ Stichlinge... jetzt haben wir endlich den __ Hecht draußen (dachten, er hätte in dem gut halben Jahr aufgeräumt) und was schwimmt jetzt wieder munter rum? Jede Menge Stichlinge!!!
> Grüßchen
> Bärbel



Moin Bärbel!

Vor einigen Jahren wollten mir meine Jungs eine Freude machen und haben Stichlinge in meine Teiche eingesetzt  . Die haben sich auch wunderbar vermehrt. Ab einer gewissen Population ist aber Feierabend, der Besatz bleibt stabil. Im Goldfischteich sind sie kaum zu finden. Ich habe die __ Frösche in Verdacht.

Ansonsten sind Stichlinge faszinierende Fische. Es macht sehr viel Spass ihnen zuzuschauen.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## jochen (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischbesatz?*

Hallo Frank,



			
				Frank_E schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten sind __ Stichlinge faszinierende Fische. Es macht sehr viel Spass ihnen zuzuschauen.



Da stimme ich dir nur zu...


----------



## jochen (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischbesatz?*

Hallo Torsten,

gehört zwar jetzt nicht hier zum Thema, aber hast du keine Möglichkeit Pflanztaschen an deinen steilen Ufern anzubringen.

Benutze doch mal die Suchfunktion dazu...oder google doch mal danach, ich denke das lohnt sich, zumindest würden dann deine blanken Folien verschwinden, und du hast viel Platz für Pflanzen.

Der Vorteil dabei ist, du verlierst so gut wie kein Volumen dadurch.

Bei mir am Teich bin ich von der Terrassenseite direkt in eine Tiefe von 1,5m gegangen, sie mit Pflanztaschen dekoriert, und mit Unterwasserpflanzen und Flachwasserzonenpflanzen besetzt, man kann dadurch keine Folie sehn.


----------



## Bärbel (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fischbesatz?*

Hallo Frank!
Wann ist denn die gewisse Population erreicht? Letztes Jahr hatten wir so viele, daß bei jedem Käscherschwung so 20 - 50 __ Stichlinge (ganz ehrlich!!!) drin waren. Hätten wir im Herbst den __ Hecht nicht rein, könnten wir dieses Jahr bestimmt auf dem Wasser wandeln... vor lauter Sichlingen. Am WE hab ich wieder ne ganze Menge Mini-Stichlinge abgefischt, mal schaun, wie viele es wieder werden... Schön anzusehen sind sie aber - da hast Du recht - wie alle Tiere halt...


----------



## sabine71 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fischbesatz?*

Hallo Torsten,

wir sind __ Moderlieschen besitzer und hatten 13 Stück von diesen niedlichen Fischen in unseren neuen Teich (2005) eingesetzt, damit diese die Mückenplage in Schach halten. 

Die Vermehrung dieser Tiere (Moderlieschen) ist wirklich gigantisch..... :__ nase: 

Bei meiner Schätzung anfang diesen Jahres waren es ca. 200 Stück.
Das Problem das wir nun haben ist, das uns kaum einer Moderlieschen abnimmt. 
Wir haben nun einen Sonnenbarsch eingesetzt, mal sehen wie sich das weiter Entwickelt.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, die Tiere sind sehr schön zu beobachten wie sie in den frühen Abendstunden den Mücken hinterher springen, aber irgendwie muß die Population in grenzen bleiben. Da unser Teich erst 2 Jahre alt ist und die Moderlieschen keine hohe Lebenserwartung haben weiß ich nicht wie das Langfristig aussieht. Es gibt hier aber bestimmt einige die schon längere Erfahrung mit denen haben. 

Ich würde mir immer wieder Moderlieschen holen,   aber nur in Verbindung mit einem Räuber, der den Nachwuchs in Grenzen hält.

Gruß und einen schönen Tag noch,

Sabine


----------

